# Troubleshoot humidifier valve problem



## bercy46 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a humidifer valve that doesn't close, and so water always runs in my humidifier (this is a whole-house Honeywell humidifier).

I've got pictures of the setup here :

http://www.jpti.ca/humidifier/InFront.jpg
http://www.jpti.ca/humidifier/FromBelow.jpg
http://www.jpti.ca/humidifier/HumidifierControl.jpg
http://www.jpti.ca/humidifier/Valve.jpg

When I turn the knob on the humidifier control, I can hear a click, but it doesn't shut down the valve.

I'd like to know what the steps would be to : 

1- make sure that there is indeed a problem (e.g. are there pre-conditions I'm missing here ?)
2- determine if the control is defective or not
3- determine if the valve is defective or not.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## itzdel (Dec 2, 2011)

My guess is that you have a defective water valve. Take the cover off of your wall mounted humidifier control and disconnect one of the two wires that are connected to the control.  If the water valve does not shut off, then the valve is probably defective.  The only other possibility I can think of is, your unit may have a latching relay that has locked the valve open. Not being an expert in this area, I don't have enough knowledge to know if your system has a relay installed. You could trace the wires from the valve to their souce and disconnect one there, but I suspect this may not be practical. Perhaps one of our more experienced colleagues may have another solution.


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 2, 2011)

bercy46 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a humidifer valve that doesn't close, and so water always runs in my humidifier (this is a whole-house Honeywell humidifier).
> 
> ...


Is it run full open or just a small amount? If its running full amount then you need to check to see if the power is still at the valve or not. If power is not there and valve is flowing full amount, then you have a bad valve. If the power is still there then you have another problem. If it is just little amount through the valve and the power is off then there might be some lime build up on the valve seat. Paul


----------



## itzdel (Dec 3, 2011)

I aree with Paul's assessment. When I viewed the picture of the valve, it appeared to have corrosion arround the base of the actuator. You may find it easier to purchase a replacement valve than to attempt to repair the existing one. There are replacement valves that you can find on the internet that work fine and cost less than the ones that the humidifier manufacturer supplies.


----------

